# wirral adoptees?



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I'm just after a bit of information on adopting in the wirral. I've been on the council website and although there is some information there isn't enough to satisfy my need to know everything.

It may be a little strange to some people that I'm already considering adoption when I've only had 1 round of Icsi, I still have a frostie from that cycle and if I decide to then I also have another funded shot with the nhs. My failed cycle was June 2012 and I think I've thought of every excuse and reason to keep putting off going for more tx. It hit me really hard when the tx failed and I really don't want to feel that way again. I don't feel hopeful of tx working and I certainly don't feel like spending my own money on cycles when we'd have the added expense of buying donor sperm so a cycle would cost somewhere around £8k (That's 2 changes in cars for us) and you still don't get great odds, no guarantees. Maybe if it was hubby's baby we were trying for things would be different on the money front  I don't even feel the need to check out clinics abroad which offer cheaper tx for couples in our circumstances. 

I've been pretty open to idea of adoption for a while, I had to try for my own biological child first (don't most people tho) Hubby is probably more keen to adopt than he lets on, a child I'd carry isn't going to be his biologically, so for him it'd be adopting without all the red tape. 

Anyway I'm rambling (I do that quite a bit) the things the council website doesn't tell you (the gorry details I suppose you could call them  ) Is how long the process takes? 

What the home study involves in detail. Will I need to take time off work?

How much background details they need from you/about you. 

Things that can go against you adopting (I haven't got criminal convictions and I don't do drugs or anything like that) but I'm a fairly quiet person I keep myself to myself. I don't have masses of friends that I see on a regular basis, my family live miles away so I don't have a great support network, inlaws are close by but we're not exactly close. 

Do we need counselling before going ahead?

Does it matter that I've been terrible with finances in the past? (last few years)

My home is a work in progress, not by any means dangerous but needing some revamping/repairs are we best waiting until most of it is finished?

Do we need to pass any medical examinations?


Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer any of my questions and sorry if they've been asked a million times before,


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi wibble wobble,

I don't know an awful lot about the adoption process but I do know a little. I am in a similar situation to yourself and have asked all the same questions you have to other people on here. SO thought I would pass on to you too.

Our house is a working progress too, I would imagine the house would need to be deemed safe before little one is placed, so no major building work, I can't imagine a bit of redecorating would be a problem.
Our finances are an issue too and I believe you have to prove that you have enough of an income to continue to pay these bills off as well as caring for a little one.
I believe there are medicals that you will need to pass but I don't know much about them.
Things have changed recently with the adoption process and I believe things are a lot quicker now. I don't know exactly and each area might be different but I think from what other say on here it could be within 12mths.
Good luck.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

*What the home study involves in detail. Will I need to take time off work?*
The Home Study consists of a series of meetings between your Social Worker and yourselves, you would usually have 6-8 sessions lasting up to 2hrs each time.
You may be asked to complete some homework in between too. 
(See Home Study Info link for example questions: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/Home%20Study%20Info.pdf)

*How much background details they need from you/about you? *
They will want to know everything about you and your partner. 
This will include all addresses; Education & Employment; Significant changes in individual or family circumstances (separation/divorce of parents, death of family members, start of a new relationship, major health events, infertility); 
(See Chronology link for template: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/Chronology.pdf)

*Do we need counselling before going ahead?*
No.

*Does it matter that I've been terrible with finances in the past? (last few years)*
No, I had similar issues. They just want to know that you can afford to parent, so you'll need to do a budget planner both for the present and for when a child is placed. 
(See Budget Planner link: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/BudgetPlanner.pdf)

**** (Use this link to see what an average 2yr old may need and how much things cost) ****https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/List%20of%20items%20needed%20for%202yr%20old.pdf)

*My home is a work in progress, not by any means dangerous but needing some revamping/repairs are we best waiting until most of it is finished?*
You don't need to rush into anything but your home should be of a satisfactory standard that a child can move straight in, make sure there is a room for a child. I would do the repairs and then the revamping but you could do it during the process.

*Do we need to pass any medical examinations?*
Yes, they are standard medicals like you would have for a job. I have a physical disability and passed my medical, so it's not too taxing.

*The adoption schedule is broadly:*
1.	Initial Enquiry
An opportunity to discuss your motivation and expectations and any questions about the adoption process.

2.	Application
Once you have chosen between the VAs (Voluntary Agency) and LAs (Local Authority) you formally apply to that particular agency.

3.	Checks

Criminal record check (now called a DRB)
Three personal references, one of whom can be a relative
Employers reference and any previous employer where you have worked with children
References from any voluntary activities undertaken that involved young people
If you have parented previously or shared the care of a child, the agency will need to contact any ex-partner
The agency will contact any adult children that you have
Medical Report from your GP (there will be a charge for this, usually between £80 and £150)

4.	Training/Preparation Groups
3 or 4 days of intense training

5.	Assessment & Preparation Process (Home Study)
See above

6.	The Adoption Panel

*Forgot to add, the above process from Stage 1 to 6 should take no more than 9 months. There has been a recent change in procedures so that it should be a lot quicker than that. We were approved in just over 7 months using the new PAR (Prospective Adopter's Report) - the paperwork which is created at the end of your home study by your social worker.*

Then finally; Linking/Matching/Introductions & Placement

You can see a full schedule of events in the following link: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/AdoptionProcess.pdf


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for your detailed reply Pauliboo. Definitely a lot to digest and to start looking into


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how Wirral decide what age child you are allowed?
Thanks


----------

